
Google Calendar is down - normanjoyner
https://calendar.google.com
======
mring33621
My smart dishwasher is throwing an IOException!

~~~
whamlastxmas
CHANGELOG

* V2.0.5 - Dishwasher is now only compatible with Cleanly.io brand detergent

* V4.1.2 - Dishwasher now only accepts Cleanly.io branded and DRM'd plates and silverware.

* V5.6.2 - Cleanly.io plates and silverware are now single-use only

* V6.0.4 - Dishwasher now only works with Cleanly.io Pure Life water. Please contact your local water supplier for pricing and contracting.

~~~
chrisper
Don't forget that Cleanly.io is shutting down, so now your dishwasher won't
run at all anymore.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Also don't forget the fresh water pipes in your home are owned by Cleanly.io
and leased to you, meaning you can no longer receive water until some other
company acquires the remnants of Cleanly.io during their decade long
bankruptcy proceedings.

The sad thing this, that is not even really satire - ISPs own the fiber in
office and multi-resident buildings all the time, and their use is only
available to others by lease contracts.

~~~
wfunction
Silicon Valley, where people compare the necessity of Internet to that of
water.

~~~
Terribledactyl
[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/02/08/the-internet-is-
a-g...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/02/08/the-internet-is-a-global-
public-resource/)

------
tuna-piano
I wonder:

What is the average downtime of Google Mail / calendar vs the average large
corporation's exchange server?

Another thought- when Google calendar / mail goes down - it's likely business
users blame Google - not the IT group. When a self-hosted exchange server goes
down, IT is probably blamed. Leaving an incentive to move toward cloud
providers just to shift the blame.

~~~
nolok
The last time Gmail suffered a total and global outage, it resulted in no
email lost and delays of at the most 4 hours.

That basically made their outage an argument to switch to them.

------
lazyronin
"We're investigating reports of an issue with Google Calendar. We will provide
more information shortly. Users of Google Calendar see 'Server Error' page
intermittently."

from:
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=84...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=847490285bf1b9e082a699bafb95f53b)

------
rasmusei
I find this quite interesting. Have been using Google calendar for about 10
years now, and never experienced downtime before.

~~~
heavymark
Been using just as long, and while Google calendar and other Google services
have been down before, it's true, it's a very rare occurrence to affect this
many users.

------
em3rgent0rdr
General amnesty for missed meetings today.

~~~
Someone1234
Fortunately Google Calendar syncs with the app, so as long as the app already
retrieved your appointments you should be just fine. Same reason why it works
even without an internet connection.

~~~
cptskippy
If you had your Calendar open in a web page it will continue to be readable. I
have a pinned tab that I can still see everything 3 months in either
direction.

------
dank79430
I dont know what to do with my hands right now

~~~
rdsubhas
All my meetings are on the calendar. I dont know what to do with my life right
now

~~~
coldpie
[https://xkcd.com/1024/](https://xkcd.com/1024/)

------
fny
English, Japanese, French, German, Spanish, Dutch, Italian, Portugese, Chinese
(zh-Hant), Chinese (zh), Polish, Swedish, Danish, Korean, Russain, Norwegian,
Finnish, Turkish.

It's fun to ponder why they picked that order and why other popular languages
didn't make the cut.

~~~
j45
Likely their top internationalized user bases.

~~~
softawre
Yeah that's how we do it. Group customer by language, sort by count.

------
0xmohit
From
[http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/terms/sla.html](http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/terms/sla.html)

    
    
      "Monthly Uptime Percentage" means total number of minutes in a calendar month minus the number of minutes of Downtime suffered in a calendar month, divided by the total number of minutes in a calendar month.
    

Looks like they forgot to multiply it by 100 (at least in the definition).

~~~
Colex
You can represent percentages as a fraction. No need to multiply by 100.

99/100 = 0.99 = 99%

------
0xmohit
Google calendar went down after my robot went to sleep. Even though WiFi (and
Google Fibre) is working fine, due to the calendar outage the robot can't
receive instructions to get up and continue with work.

Who is going to compensate? Google?

------
riscy
> Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This
> page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot.

I wonder if they're getting attacked.

~~~
010a
I got this one for the first time today as well, minutes before the site went
down.

~~~
zeven7
Same.

------
masnick
One of the reasons I use FastMail
([https://fastmail.com](https://fastmail.com)) for email and calendar rather
than Google is that when outages happen, the explain what is going on
([http://www.fastmailstatus.com](http://www.fastmailstatus.com)). Outages are
inevitable, so having (a) information and (b) the ability to contact a human
are valuable features IMO.

~~~
hilbertspac3
Google has explained what is going on:

[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=84...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=847490285bf1b9e082a699bafb95f53b)

~~~
presto8
Interesting that the status page marks this as a 'service disruption' versus
'service outage'. The page doesn't have any definitions of these terms anyway,
so it's hard to know what the difference is.

I was completely unable to access the service. It seems like a 'service
outage' to me!

~~~
softawre
The difference might be that outage is down for all, disruption might be down
for 50%.

------
valevk
I had a notification in my Google Calendar to cancel my Google Music trial.
Luckily, Google Calendar went down, after i saw it :)

------
e40
Thankfully my phone caches my calendars. While it's unavailable in a browser,
I do see all my events on my phone. Yay!

~~~
zymhan
> my phone caches my calendars

The word you're looking for is "synchronizes". This has existed for decades,
now.

------
jbernardo95
Let's pray for a material design update !

------
normanjoyner
Google reporting "service disruption" for calendar:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

~~~
kyrra
direct link to incident:

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=847...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=847490285bf1b9e082a699bafb95f53b)

------
tachyonic_phone
Aaaaand, it's back.

------
NelsonMinar
This is your regular reminder that it is dangerous that Google has a near
monopoly providing free services like calendars and email.

~~~
zymhan
I sync my Google calendar to my devices, so if it goes belly up, I can open a
new account somewhere else and start using that with little issue.

I do think it's a bad idea to rely 100% on something business critical hosted
by someone else, without having your own backup somewhere. Hosted services go
down eventually. That doesn't mean we can't use them, just be aware of their
limitations.

------
0xmohit
Who knows if they actually hide tax data in the calendar. No-one [0] would
suspect that. Bring down the service to dodge the taxman.

[0] [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-google-probe-spain-
idUSKCN...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-google-probe-spain-
idUSKCN0ZG1AC)

------
lazyant
Calendar and Hangouts
[https://twitter.com/GoogleforWork/status/748516307235143681](https://twitter.com/GoogleforWork/status/748516307235143681)

~~~
magicalist
That tweet does not say hangouts?

------
jarcoal
Offline since 6:10am PDT according to our logs.

~~~
dubmax123
Google Calendar became self-aware today at 6:10am. The singularity is upon us.

~~~
chapium
...and it immediately shut down? Thats kind of depressing.

~~~
robbrit
Perhaps it's a benevolent overlord, and it decided that cancelling all our
meetings is the best way to make the world a better place.

------
jsterj
Back up for me on multiple accounts.

------
l1n
Seems to be back up now.

------
twistedpair
It must be due to the Spanish Inquisition today.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12007940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12007940)

~~~
swampthinker
After all, nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!

~~~
linker3000
I did - it was in my Outlook calendar

------
Bytes
Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf_Y4MbUCLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf_Y4MbUCLY)

